
Brick–one of the world’s oldest building materials–is having a moment - urahara
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90132880/6-radical-buildings-built-from-the-humble-brick?partner=rss&utm_content=bufferae45f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
baybal2
Brick buildings are dangerous invariably of the amount of reinforcement you
put into their walls. Bricks can't take shocks, or shears. This is just how it
is.

Even decorative only uses subject people to danger.

Large interlocking blocks are somehow better, but they are not bricks per
conventional definition.

